# DIY Spray Foam Skull tutorial video



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi everybody! Here's a video we made about how we make skulls out of regular spray foam:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you edit your post and remove the "s" in "https", it will embed properly when you save the post.

Bigfoot is a good teacher - very easy to follow directions with good results, although I am curious as to the purpose of the damp pieces of paper towels that are laid inside the foam.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Most foam of that type, like Great Stuff, need water to cure. When making large objects and you fill the whole mold at once the center will not cure an stays gooy. Some people will use a water mister between layers of foam.

Also remember that acetone can be used to clean the nossel and the tube giving you a better chance to use whats left in the can.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> If you edit your post and remove the "s" in "https", it will embed properly when you save the post.
> 
> Bigfoot is a good teacher - very easy to follow directions with good results, although I am curious as to the purpose of the damp pieces of paper towels that are laid inside the foam.


Thanks for the http advice!

Bone Dancer is exactly right... We use the wet paper towels for their moisture. The spray foam needs moisture to cure. We'll have to try his tip of spraying mist directly on the foam. We have found, however, that if you use too much water, or open your molds before the 7 day point, your skull can partially collapse.


----------

